
Dictionary of Algorithms and Data Structures - jacquesm
http://www.itl.nist.gov/div897/sqg/dads/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
An incredibly useful resource, worthy of being mentioned on occasion. I think
the repeats are useful, especially with so many newer visitors to HN:

[http://searchyc.com/dictionary+of+algorithms+and+data+struct...](http://searchyc.com/dictionary+of+algorithms+and+data+structures)

FWIW, I'm credited on that site. Somewhere.

~~~
jacquesm
Hehe, that's funny, I found it _because_ of your current project.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
My familiarity with DADS is one of the reasons I believe my current project is
new and interesting.

For everyone else, I seem to have invented a new(ish) data structure and am in
the process of writing it up. I will announce it here as soon as it's done.

------
andreyf
Would be a lot more useful organized in ways other than alphabetically. Hm...

